# 12 jours cadeaux



## tenets (27 Décembre 2013)

1- l'app 12 jours gratuits se télécharge bien avec un ordi sous OSX.6, mais elle ne fonctionne que sur iPhone ou iPad.
2 - synchronisation refusée : l'iPhone 3GS n'est plus compatible avec cette app.
Je n'ai pas été prévenu, j'ai perdu mon temps ....
Mon avis   : *?°"+**§@#. pour Apple


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2013)

C'est indiqué qu'elle n'est compatible qu'avec iOS7.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2013)

Et c'est une des raisons du fil  sur les 12 jours 2013
crée  pour recenser les liens 12 jours pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas passer par l'app


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2013)

Comme Pascal a eu la flemme de le faire, je donne le lien vers cette discussion "12 jours de cadeaux 2013"


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2013)

c'était pas de la flemme du tout , c'etait... volontaire, pédagogique
( incitation à  chercher soi même...)


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2013)

Ben c'est pas la discussion la plus simple à retrouver...
En sachant qu'elle existe, j'ai dû taper "kalahari" dans le champ de recherche pour retomber dessus...


----------

